# New cures from Reno



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

I was at the Reno/Expo show 2 weeks ago and found 10 or so new cures for my collection. I also got to meet ktbi (Ron) from the forum and see his impressive Kidney bottle display. Wish I'd thought to ask some of the other nice people I met there if they were members of the forum. I was looking for Andy Volkerts, a cure collector from CA who posts here, but no one had seen him. should have contacted him before the show. 


 Here are a few of the nicer bottles I found:

 Warners diabetes cure London - olive green fading to amber at the bottom
 Warners safe cure Rochester 1pint - been looking for one of these for awhile, they're much harder to find than the 1/2 pint Safe Cure. The dealer I bought it from, Randy Taylor of Chico CA actually had 2 variants of this one, I picked cruder looking one.
 Warners Safe Cure London -  yellow-greenish
 and a very scarce Orcutt's  Sure Rheumatic Cure

 Mark


----------



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

The  yellowish 1/2 pint Warners fits in well with the ones I have. Warners have some cool mold variants/colors from London.


----------



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally the Orcutt's. Cobalt cures are hard to find! Thanks to John Wolf for this one.

 Mark


----------



## fighting_blue_jay (Aug 11, 2012)

Those are some beauties you got there!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello Mark, very impressive warners! and I love the Orcutts, I was seriously down with a bad cold, so I didnt make the Reno show, Da__ missed a good one from everything everybody tells me. great bottles thanks for posting them, always nice to see a rare cure!!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 11, 2012)

That's Orcutt's is a real beauty Mark!  It's in my top 10 wanted list since it's from Woonsocket, RI.  Since I can't afford (never mind find) one yet, I'll enjoy the excellent picture.


----------



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Andy,

 Sorry you couldn't make it. It would have been nice to meet you. Reno was a great show. There were some cure bottles around, but you had to hunt. John Wolf had some good ones, but I think I was his only customer.  He had a rare "For Colds/ Coughs Croup &/ Immediate Relief/ & / Speedy Cure" for sale. It's in an unusual flask shape with double collar lip. Embossing is weak. A small batch of them were found in a basement of a store in Brooklynn, and John bought them all. This is the last one he has for sale.

 He also had some bottles that are hard to find: a blue Fennings Fever curer, and blue Salade's Magic Mosquito bite Cure, Hoyt's Posioned Blood cure, and a Dr. Crosby's Secret Remedy Cures Female Complaints and some others I can't remember.

  If you're interested in any of these, I can put you in touch with him. Here's a photo of his table and of my Speedy cure.

 I missed out on a 2 pint green Warner's Animal cure from London, looked at it hard on Friday, then after sleeping on it,  I went to buy it on Sat and it had been sold! ya snooze, ya looze!

 There was a DR. LORYEA'S UNK WEED REMEDY& RHEUMATIC CURE for sale from an Oregon digger/former cure colletor. It had noticable lip chip on it, but the asking price was a bit too much for a damaged bottle, so I passed on it. But it was a beautiful bottle, the first I've seen for sale of this one. Maybe one day!

 Mark


----------



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Taylor,

 Thanks for the info on the Orcutts. Always good to know where these bottles originated. Do you have any advertisements or further info on this one?

 Mark


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 11, 2012)

Mark,
 Here's a link to some research on W.N. Orcutt on the Little Rhody Bottle Club website.

Link

 Also, this sold on ebay recently:


----------



## markh (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cool ad. Thanks so much! The middle panel with the roman gladiator reminds me of the embossed figure on Hermanus Germany's Infalliable Dyspepsia Cure from Reading PA. Wonder if one of these companies copied the other for the image?

 Mark


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2012)

[] Hey Mark, that speedy cure is really cool, never seen that shape before on a cure bottle. Kinda looks like my Lulls antispasmodic for coughs flask from San Francisco which is aqua but pretty nearly that shape....Andy


----------



## edndlm (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice Finds Mark ! I wish I could have made the show , but with doing Shupp's Grove Show the prior week & having no one to take at least a  few boxes of bottles out for me , it just didn't make sense . I'm glad you got that Orcutt's , it cleaned up nice . The Warner's are quite nice also . Those Green Animal Cures usually don't last long on a table ... pull the trigger fast on those . The Unkweed's are desireable being a Western Cure , especially with a nicer tealsh color . Did you get any other less fancy Cures at the show ? When you get a chance give me a call I think I may have a few new things for you . Ed


----------



## markh (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Ed,

 Yep, I got several others, some pretty nice, others more common.

 - a small size Dr. Seeleye's Magic Cough and  consumption Cure Abilene, Kansas to go with my large one. Also took a photo of a label for this that was on an unembossed bottle. Too bad the label wasn't on the embossed bottle!

 - a Keeley's Gold Cure for Neurasthenia

 -  a Guptill's Sure Cure - a western cure that's hard to find (John doesn't have one!) but not too impressive looking - 5" aqua rect with ringed neck. has a small lip flake

 - Brown's blood cure in amber to upgrade the one I got from you. This one was dug in Rawlins, WY!

 and a couple of other's I can't remember off the top of my head.

 Mark


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 12, 2012)

Great stuff Mark! I'm really loving that Orcutt's. I've got the Brown's Blood Cure in emerald and also in amber thanks to Ed! I'm needing the Brown's Blood Treatment bottle. If you guys come across one please let me know. Is that one only known in emerald?

 ~Tim


----------



## edndlm (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice Mark , that Keeley's is real hard variant to get . I don't have a Guptill's either . The Seelye's is a nice set to have . I think the I CURE U is a neat bottle ... it gets right to the point . An Amber Brown Blood Cure from Philada. dug in WY ... how cool .


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

> The middle panel with the roman gladiator reminds me of the embossed figure on Hermanus Germany's Infalliable Dyspepsia Cure from Reading PA. Wonder if one of these companies copied the other for the image?


 
 Hey Mark,

 She is Germania.


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow amazing bottles


----------

